# Help required on the 1903 movement...



## 767Geoff (Feb 11, 2006)

Can I turn this:










into this:










Well, I have the correct hands, a NOS dial comming, the case clamp and I am having the stem turned along with extras for more of these. Only the dial was incorrect and glued to the movement!

The question I have on the 1903 is the stamp of the movement calibre on the movement by the balance wheel:

Mine says AS 1902/03 which I am sure is the 24 hour version of the AS 1902 movment. Could anyone confirm this for me, John or Andre or anyone.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Geoff :-!

Geoff the AS1902 is the same movement as the AS1903 the only difference being the AS1903 has a date function, hence the stamp AS1902/3. As I recall my SST which had a 1903 was also stamped 1902/3.

So in short the it does not designate the 24-hour version of the AS1902.

I don't know who did the 24-hour modification on what is normally a 12-hour movement, did A.Schild produce them for Glycine or did Glycine modify them themselves :think:

Looks like another interesting project Geoff.


----------



## 767Geoff (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks John,

Well I managed to find some hands to fit to the movement and a temporary stem to set the hands and unfortunately someone has slipped a Glycine inscribed winding rotor onto a generic AS 1902/03 movement.

The only thing left to determine is whether the two gears involved in 12 hour transmission gearing can be replaced with two 24 hour gears; i.e. 

different number of teeth for differing time/gear ratio or,
is the top plate machined to accept the different 24 hour gears.
Some 24 hour movements have a third intermediate gear to modify the 12 hour function into the 24 hour function. This usually required thinner gears and a machined portion in the top plate to accept the third gear.

It would seem the original movement is missing and this movement was substituted for the original. Well at least I can clean up the case and make it look good until the movement can be modified or a replacement found.

Emailed Werner with some part requests and some info on the movement as he would know.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 767Geoff (Feb 11, 2006)

Well here we go, an update;

As usual, Werner Siegrest is an absolute help when it comes to parts, advice and help.

The watch arrived with an incorrect dial, correct style hands and movement. The 24 hour hack mechanism was removed however the holes and movement holder are correct and would accept a new hack lever if they existed!

The dial had been 'glued' onto the non moving parts of the watch dial side and was a *&^%$ to remove. Got it off with the help of a heat gun. Some of the gunk remains but will be removed completely during servicing.

The case is in excellent condition and requires little restoration. I do however have to fashion a new clamp stem. It seems that this is the achilles heel of the Airman one as I now have 3 of these watches that need the stem turned. Will get to that when my lathe guy heals from his back surgery.

So to change this:










to this:










has required:

New Old Stock AS1903 dial (occasionally they pop up on Ebay)
a set of 24 hour AS1903 gears and screw
a new 24 hour hand as the original fit the hour tube and not the 24 hour tube.
new stem
two new crowns
new clamp stem and some work!
Still it is fun to rescue. Total cost so far is 100 for the movement/case, 50 for the parts and 70 for the dial (220) to date and then my labour. All this to increase the Airman one collection to include the following:

Airman ones

Felsa 692/n screwback
AS 1701/01 screwback
AS 1701/01 snapback
AS 1903 snapback
SST Pumpkins

AS 1903 SST Pumpkin
Valjoux 724 SST Pumpkin Chronograph
Here is a shot of the gear swap. 









Here is a close up of the gear swap:










Close up of the rotor side of the 1903.










Hope you enjoyed the update and I will post the final pictures when it is fully assembled. Half the fun has been finding the parts for this watch

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Great update Geoff :-!

Your persistence is amazing and it is great to see what look like hopeless cases brought back to life!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

This is more exciting than "Chop, Cut, Rebuild" or "Overhaulin'"!
You do great work. 
There aren't many people (except maybe Werner) who could have saved that watch.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I have just bought a giroxa c 1970 and it has an as 1903 automatic movement but the date doesent work I only paid £5 for it apart from the date the watch keeps good time is it worth fixing?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------

